# Spl guys any y’all actually ground every major wire together In the vehicle



## trunks9_us (Oct 25, 2007)

I mean every major wire using a distro block from the engine block to the frame to the ecu to the coil packs ground we are talking every ground here in the vehicle 🚗 if it’s connected to the Frame or block under the hood then it got all tied i together into one distro.

Obviously it would help as long as wire was big enough it would regulate better in my opinion but I was more curious to anyone actually doing this and how significant was the difference obviously using bigger wire preferably 2/0 and up.


----------

